# Help: Anonymous FTP upload trouble



## bosco (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi,

I posted the following message in the "Mac OS X System & Software" forum, but I only received one reply-- for which I am very grateful, even though the information didn't help solve my trouble.

Please let me know what else I can try to allow my anonymous FTP users to be able to upload files to my FTP Server. As I mention in the note below, anonymous users can log on and download files, they just can't upload files.

Thanks,
Bosco

Original question:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Howdy, 

I'm a brand new Mac OS X user, recently out of the AIX world, so my experience with OS X is very limited and new. 

I'm having trouble with anonymous users uploading files via FTP to my OS X Server system. The FTPServer is set up to allow anonymous access, and users CAN login and download files as anonymous without any trouble. Also, regular users, those with usernames and passwords on the system, can login using their own credentials and upload files 

The problem is that anonymous users can't upload files to the server-- they receive a permission denied error. For example, 

553 /public/incoming/uploads/uni.0711.csv: Permission denied.. (Upload). 

The thing that I'm really confused about is why this is happening, because I've set the file permissions as follows: 

1. From the BSD level, my FTPRoot/public/incoming/uploads directory is owned by user systems, group admin and the perms are -rwxrwxrwx. (ouch... I know, I know, very bad, but hopefully temporary) 

2. From the OS X level, the privileges are set READ-WRITE for everyone. 

So shouldn't the uploads directory be writable by anyone, including anonymous? As I said, anonymous logins work fine, it's just uplaoding that doesn't work. 

Now ultimately, I don't want to leave the perms for read-write for everyone, and I'd like to set the ../incoming/uploads directory up as a write-only file drop; before I can do so, however, I obviously need to get it working at all. 

Thanks, 
Bosco


----------

